# Ros



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi all

Can  we can take night sweats as integumentary, hemoptysis as hematologic to fullfill ROS. Pls advise


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 8, 2010)

Hemoptysis would be Pulmonary and night sweats Constitutional, IMHO.


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi  Garry

Thanks for ur Reply


----------

